

HN Meetup in Cambridge: Oct 11th @ 8pm - chriskelley

To coincide with the Startup Bootcamp event, let's get together and be merry!<p>Sunday, October 11th, 2009 @ 8pm<p>Thirsty Scholar Pub: http://www.thirstyscholarpub.com/home.htm<p>70 Beacon Street, Somerville, MA 02143<p>I won't be wearing anything in particular, but I'm tall and look like this:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolfabrizio/3751518218/<p>Hope to see you there!
======
smanek
If we're going to get more than ~10 people, I can go over there and try to
negotiate some sort of food/drink special. If you're planning on attending,
could you say so in this thread so I can get an approximate head count.

~~~
smanek
Looks like we've got plenty of response. I'll stop by tomorrow afternoon and
see if we can work something out.

~~~
smanek
So I stopped by to talk to someone at the Scholar's Pub yesterday. They are
having a Trivia Night on Sunday, but there should be plenty of space for us.

The only deal they seem to be willing to cut is an all you can eat buffet sort
of thing for $7/person. Personally, that seems like a good deal - but I don't
think that everyone will want to be forced into participating (I was hoping
for some sort of 'half off food with password' sort of deal, but apparently
they don't do that).

So let's just show up and have a good time. The food/drinks are fairly cheap
(by Cambridge standards) anyways.

------
sebg
I'm coming in from new york city and would love to grab lunch with anybody who
is around after the event. We can probably just grab some food in MIT's
cafeteria in the student center. Would that work for you gals/guys?

------
msabalau
FYI: The Thirsty Scholar has Trivia Sunday nights at 8, and it's pretty
popular, so you might want to get there a bit early to grab a table.

------
UsNThem
Just curious : For the monday event - how many are taking time off from work ?

~~~
chriskelley
I'm flying in from LA on Saturday, missing work on Monday. Seemed like a great
excuse to get out of town for the weekend!

------
DrJokepu
I suppose it would make sense to mention in the post title that this is
Cambridge, MA as opposed to the fake, less-known Cambridge in England. (I
would have gone if it was the second one though).

------
mickt
Nice pic, I looked at it and almost immediately knew it was in Ireland (w/o
looking at the tag). U weren't up in Donegal when that was taken were you?

Why the scholar? I've never been there, but the best Irish pub I've been in
close to the city is the Druid in Inman Sq. Deadly Guinness, and great grub,
plus many of the staff are from Co. Clare.

~~~
chriskelley
Nah, that was somewhere near Balinasloe - was headed over to Galway.

Scholar was recommended by a local, I'm from out of town - should be fun, hope
to see you there!

------
UsNThem
Wasnt there talk of a HN meetup on monday OCT 12 9 am ? at MIT ?

~~~
chriskelley
Well, the bootcamp event starts at 9am - so I think there was some talk about
an ~8:45am meetup outside Kresge right before hand, but this is more of an
"eat some food, drink some spirits, talk about taking over the world" kind of
gathering.

~~~
grinich
There are quite a few people coming, so you'll likely be wanting to grab seats
at 8:45. Probably better to meet up the night before or after the event.

------
dannyr
Damn. I won't be in the area until October 13th.

------
timcederman
Is this still going ahead?

~~~
christonog
I'll be there as well.

